# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Ανταλλάσσω ήμερο παπαγαλάκι Budgie

## Windsa

Ανταλλάσσω ήμερο παπαγαλάκι Budgie αρσενικό 5-7 μηνών με ενα θηλυκό Gouldian ή με ενα κλουβί-ζευγαροστρα (αξίας 15-20 ευρώ) όπως στη φώτο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ax...ισως ενδιαφεροταν μια φιλη μου που εχει μονο ενα καναρινακι τωρα και θελει να της βρω και ενα παπαγαλακι,αλλα ημαστε μακρια...κριμα...

----------


## petros

πωλινα γιατι το δινεις το διαμαντακι σου αν επιτρεπεται

----------


## Windsa

Παιδια, μου το χάρισαν πρόσφατα...  και δεν θέλω να μπλέκω με πολλά είδει παπαγάλων... 
Θελω να το κρατήσω πολύ, αλλά αν θα το αφήσω, θα του πάρω και το ταίρι, θα κάνουν και μωρά...και όπως είπε η Νικόλ...Θα χάσω τη μπάλα ))))
Μακάρι να ειχα εξωτερικές μεγάλες κλούβες ή aviary, θα το είχα κρατήσει.

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα οτι θα το πάρει η πεθερά μου και θα έρχομαι να το βλέπω...

----------


## Windsa

μετα το μπάνιο

----------


## kdionisios

xaxaxa einai teleio!!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## mimakos

με τι το ανταλασεις?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> με τι το ανταλασεις?


Ανταλλάσσω ήμερο παπαγαλάκι Budgie αρσενικό 5-7 μηνών με ενα θηλυκό  Gouldian ή με ενα κλουβί-ζευγαροστρα (αξίας 15-20 ευρώ) όπως στη φώτο.

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ όλους. Μπορεί να κλειδωθεί το θεμα.
Το πουλάκι το έδωσα στη πεθερά μου τελικά.

----------

